# Ruby's Russia iron boiler



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello everybody, new to this forum and a new steam modeler, I am reading this forum the last few days in order to learn about Ruby locomotive and i have lot of questions for you experts. While waiting my accucraft ruby kit which I plan to build straight from the box first and then start modifications I want to ask you about that Russia iron boiler jacket color. Is this a special color that changes brass into that black shade? Can you tell me where can I find it?


Thomas


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas

While all of the following methods described were not intended to be specifically used on a live steam Ruby, they do cover the best methods thus far to create a simulated Russia Iron boiler jacket.

The following PDF file is from Chapter 3 - Construction & Detailing the Boiler; of the MLS 2002 MasterClass - Building a 1:20.3 Mason Bogie. The various methods of painting start on page-58, and the Kevin Strong method using a chemical to color a brass boiler jacket begins on page-90. Please feel free to download a copy of the file if you so desire.









MLS MasterClass 2002 - Chapter 3 Construction & Detailing (PDF 3.9MB)[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas

Here is another PDF file of MLS member Winn Erdman's MasterClass 2002 project, in which he scratch-built a live steam Mason Bogie, and if I'm not mistaken he used David Fletcher's method to paint the boiler jacket. If you find that you have questions I'm sure Winn would be happy to answer them for you, so just ask.







Again, please feel free to download a copy of the file if you like.

Winn Erdman's MLS MasterClass 2002 - Live Steam Mason Bogie (PDF 6MB)[/b]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Thomas

Please don't take this suggestion the wrong way, there's nothing wrong with where you've posted your query. But I think you'll find that you'll get a better response to your questions regarding live steam if you post them to the "Live Steam" forum, just because those individuals involved in live steam don't frequent the other forums that much.

The other thing is, it's "Diamondhead Time", which is an annual world-wide gathering of live steam proponents in Diamondhead, Mississippi Jan. 15-22. So a great many of the members are currently away from home and participating in all the fun going on at Diamondhead for the next week or so. So responses to any of your questions might be a might on the slow side because of it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to ask you about that Russia iron boiler jacket color 
Mr East Broad Top (Kevin) is one of the experts in 'russion iron' boilers, so I suspect he will notice this thread here.


----------



## gordini (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you very much, ill reed it tomorrow and as per your suggestion ill also post this to the live steam forums.

Regards 

Thomas


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I posted a response in the live steam forum with three different techniques for simulating Russian Iron (or any plannished iron). 

 Click Here  to go to the thread.

Later, 

K


----------

